# Google Voice



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anybody know whether or not one can sign up to drive for Uber using a google voice number?

What about Lyft?

Thanks


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

No and no. You need to supply your actual cell phone number.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

But if you wanted to have a Private Hire extra phone number, Google Voice could be a nice alternative. I use Google Voice Number when doing business (not Driver related) and don't want to give out my personal Cellphone #. I then have Google Voice call forward to my cellphone number. When/If I don't pick up the call, it goes to voicemail and Google Voice sends me a transcribed Text and Email (your choice) of the voicemail (Google Voicemail not your cellphone carriers voicemail). Also the email has a link to the actual voicemail message you can listen to.

I know Doodle posted wanting to know if Drivers could use as Driver Registered Telephone Number but just wanted to let others know about Google Voice as an option for other business/work/private use.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't see why it has to be your real phone number, calls and texts reach you either way, how are they to know that its not your real number.

If I had to start over, I would use google voice on a separate phone so riders contact me through that instead of my personal number. It would be nice to have a data only phone (through tether) for google voice and the driver app, no need to use my personal phone, although I would have to look into the WiFi calling restrictions which may be an issue.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

My business cards have only my Google number on them. That number forwards to my cell. Easy to cut off/block unwanted callers.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

My Driver account is on my Google voice line. With the Voice app I can make and receive calls through GV just fine. And with the integration they've finally done with Hangouts, SMS only gosts a few bytes of data.


----------



## Oakdale49 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just started using Uber as a rider and Line2 does all this just fine. No dialing out/forwarding through my cell phone....all the calls and texts happen inside the Line2 app. Works pretty great.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Oakdale49 said:


> I just started using Uber as a rider and Line2 does all this just fine. No dialing out/forwarding through my cell phone....all the calls and texts happen inside the Line2 app. Works pretty great.


Except Line2 costs $10/mo, where a Google Voice line is free.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Did line2 fix the sms problem. I have had LINE2 from the start, great product, I have a personal 888 number.


----------



## Oakdale49 (Jan 8, 2015)

UberSonic said:


> Except Line2 costs $10/mo, where a Google Voice line is free.


True but I use Line2 for all work related matters. It was a complete VoIP app for everything before Google Voice started integrating into hangouts. Line2 isn't selling my data to advertisers either like Google is. Free is never really free 



painfreepc said:


> Did line2 fix the sms problem. I have had LINE2 from the start, great product, I have a personal 888 number.


Yup, texts work fine.


----------



## Eric Eldridge (Jan 23, 2016)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No and no. You need to supply your actual cell phone number.


Not quite the case. I use Uber with my Google Voice number and it works like a charm! Lyft not so much. I'm still trying to sort that one out.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No and no. You need to supply your actual cell phone number.


I've been using my Google Voice number for both my Uber and Lyft accounts for more than a year.


----------

